# f1 strain.



## p.g.h (Sep 4, 2011)

the f1 strain is a real mind **** im telling u.it has a similar effect as the northen lights but with mean *** kick to it.for me its like a personal drug.not 4 the inexperienced.:icon_smile:


----------



## p.g.h (Sep 4, 2011)

lol.thanx 4 making me feel at home.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2011)

I am confused and I believe that you are too--F1 is not a strain.  When we are talking genetics, F1, F2, F3, etc, are representations of different generations in genetic crosses.  F1 represents the original cross between two parent species.  F2 represents the cross between 2 members of the F1 generation.  F3 represents the cross between 2 members of the F2 generation...they can be any strain.


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol...can you imagine how confusing it wld get with a strain called f1.....


----------



## p.g.h (Sep 5, 2011)

lmao.thanx 4 the advice guys.im stil a beginer at this.just a school goer.lol.thanx


----------

